# Solved: Printer only prints part of a document



## chodge

I am using windows 8 and have problems printing documents, the printers only print part of the document. It's not the printer, because it happens at my work and at home.


----------



## valis

welcome to TSG.

Have you checked to make sure that the print area is not set?


----------



## chodge

How do I do that?


----------



## DaveA

What file type and what program are you using to open these files?


----------



## chodge

The files are pdf files. I was able to print a pdf with no problem and then when I went to print the second one it would only print the partial file. I thought it was the printer at work that was not working so I went home and tried that printer and the same thing happened. only 3 of the 14 pages printed. I then re-created the file and still same problem. First file was done through Nitro 8 and second through Adobe.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Re How do I do that



One method is
Control Panel Devices and Printers as per screenshot


another is the Home tab and the print cmd or the page setup cmd depending on which application or program you are printing from


Have you tried printing a test page


----------



## chodge

Here is how it is set up now. But as I mentioned before, the problem is not just with this printer, it's with the one at work as well.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well is paper size LETTER
correct


----------



## chodge

Yes, 8.5 x11- letter


----------



## Macboatmaster

So have you tried printing a test page - does it print all of that


The reason letter size confused me is I am in the UK and letter size is not used here


I would uninstall the printer and if you have the installation disc I would start again, connecting the printer when advised or I would download the latest driver from HP and go from there


----------



## valis

chodge said:


> Here is how it is set up now. But as I mentioned before, the problem is not just with this printer,* it's with the one at work as well.*


that's the part that points to the document telling the printer to only print part of it......hence the 'print area' question.


----------



## chodge

I printed a test page and it printed fine. It is having problems printing longer documents. as mentioned before i was trying to print a 14 page pdf and it printed 3 pages and stopped


----------



## Macboatmaster

Also the thought crosses my mind - check in services the print spooler service
If the service is running right click and STOP the service
then restart it and reboot the computer


----------



## Macboatmaster

Re your last we posted together
TRY that spooler service
If that is no good try the reinstall
if that is no good try this
It is a little known feature in 8 that can cause problems although I have not known it cause the problem you have
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2732814

ALSO and I should have asked before - did all work OK previously and if so what has been installed since
NOT any make it go faster - registry cleaning tweaker I hope


----------



## chodge

I just uninstalled and reinstalled my printer at home and now the docs are printing completely. There were some Windows updates on this computer yesterday when this problem started and before that it was working fine. I will go to my office and do the same thing with the work printer and fingers crossed, that printer will start working properly as well.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well I would check if I was you your settings for windows installing drivers do you know how to do this


----------



## chodge

No, I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well if you ask nicely I will tell you 


go control panel devices and printers right click the computer icon
click device installation settings
you will then see what I mean


Good as I think Microsoft is and especially 8 - I know many people do not agree
I would never trust them to install the correct driver for any of my devices.
I spent some considerable time finding out why a friends wireless had gone up the swannee to find out that windows had installed the incorrect driver


I have not heard of them installing the incorrect printer driver - but I suppose it is a possibility


I should add that you will then get tis warning in event viewer
access to drivers on Windows Update was blocked by policy 


but you may safely ignore it


----------



## chodge

Thanks for that information! I am hesitant to check the other option for me to tell it what to do because I don't know what the correct driver is for the printer at work. There is no IT person there and it's basically, "your'e on your own" . Should I try the unistall reinstall first like I did at home and then if that doesn't work try to choose the driver myself? I'd hate to go up the swannee without a paddle.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well it is your decision
It is never really a problem finding printer drivers unless the model is really out of date - frequently windows 8 will find them anyway on the pre installed options and if not you can get them from the printer manufacturers site
Try with the printer at work and then change if after if you so wish


When you have the other printer sorted please return here and mark the topic solved by clicking on the mark solved button on your post


Pleased it is apparently sorted for you


----------



## CompGeek2014

Just to add a little tidbit of information, if by some chance your problem is not solved and you are still having issues or have issues in the future...try in the printer properties of the actual device turning off bi-directional support, OR change the spooling habit, it will say something like send directly to printer, or start printing once spooling is complete, the default is to usually print after just the first page is spooled. If it is an older printer it may have issues like that. But again, just in case. I don't want to step on anyones toes, just throwing extra info out there if needed.


----------



## chodge

Thanks for your help. I ended up reinstalling both printers and used the specific drivers from the brand websites. Everything is working now. :up:


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers
Pleased to have helped


----------

